# Sucker Punch trench fight on youtube



## billc (Jul 8, 2011)

If you avoided Sucker Punch because of the bad reviews you were right.  the movie overall was just a visual feast but little else.  However, you now have a chance to see the Trench fight from the movie on youtube.  I think it is a great fight sequence and one of three sequences that made the movie watchable. The other two were the dragon's castle and the train assault.  The dragon's castle was better than the train fight.  I will post a link to the trench fight...






I was worried about Zack Snyder doing the next superman movie because of the low story quality of Sucker Punch.  A week or so ago I read a movie guy mention that Zack Snyder admitted that he was just looking to do a big visually stunning movie and that was about it, the story was just to tie the visuals together.  That actually made sense and has relieved some of my concerns, if it is true.


----------

